# Fiat 6 speed gearbox to auto!!!!!?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Does anyone know if it is possible to change a manual gearbox to an automatic/ semi automatic.
Might be a stupid question, but just wondered.
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Yes...this company in Chorley do a semi-auto that retro fits, using a switch on the gear lever. I know someone who had it done and is very happy with it. Its fully reversible at the flick of a switch to work as Manual again. Details at THIS LINK


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Rocles said:


> Yes...this company in Chorley do a semi-auto that retro fits, using a switch on the gear lever. I know someone who had it done and is very happy with it. Its fully reversible at the flick of a switch to work as Manual again. Details at THIS LINK


This is not quite the same as an automatic; it's an automatic clutch so you still have to change gear.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

It's a subject I researched somewhat, and I'm still considering having the conversion. Here are a few other companies that will do an automatic/electric clutch:

http://www.alfredbekker.co.uk/hand-controls/auto-clutch-manual-car/

http://www.vehvac.com/motorhome/auto_clutch

http://www.carfi.co.uk/html/autoclutch.html

http://www.candmauto.co.uk/motorhomes/autoclutch.html

And another MHF thread on the subject:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1367041.html#1367041

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Autobox*

Hi
Thanks for your replies so far.
I am not interested in the clutch aspect, I am trying to save changing gear due to a weak wrist.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I think you will find that changing your manual to an automatic would be prohibitively expensive and very difficult.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, sorry about that. I guess the auto-clutch is not going to be of any help.

My problem is a dodgy arthritic knee, hence my interest.

It might just be worth contacting the Alfred Bekker company in my first link. They do lots of different special needs conversions/adaptions.

Otherwise, I suspect you might find it something of a challenge to get a conversion. But whatever, hope you can get suitable solution sorted out.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> I think you will find that changing your manual to an automatic would be prohibitively expensive and very difficult.


In the case of my Renault Quickshift it would require changing the ECU and instrument cluster (to have a gear position indicator) as well as the gearbox and change mechanism. The ECU needs to control the engine as well as the gearbox.

It would be cheaper to change the van.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

It will be cheaper to change the van, its all electronically controlled and will be complex if not impossible,


----------

